# Today, what are you listening?



## Patricketxx (8 mo ago)

Good Wednesday everyone!

What's everybody is listening this afternoon, me lately I've been into lofi playlists to help me focus when doing cumbersome tasks, mainly work. Today I found a playlist with a meme dog as their logo


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

My recently acquired car came with a six cd changer. I’m into hifi, either listening to vinyl or streaming But with a small number of CDs simply because they are common facility in the age cars I use. Will be loading up with the first Leonard Cohen album, songs of, then an assortment of contemporary jazz. I’m always quite impressed with standard in car stereo.


----------



## Patricketxx (8 mo ago)

I checked out Leonard Cohen, such a deep wide voice. I've never heard of him before, nice recommendation!


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

Patricketxx said:


> I checked out Leonard Cohen, such a deep wide voice. I've never heard of him before, nice recommendation!


So pleased you enjoyed him! I was a young man when his first album came out: ‘Songs of Leonard Cohen’. I still play it 50 years on. Superb mix of poetry, song and simple but effective guitar.…. And a very droll sense of humour to lift things if he gets too glum; as poets are inclined to do


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

I was just listening to the Keef Hartley Band. They are unknown in the states even though they played at Woodstock.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wormrider said:


> I was just listening to the Keef Hartley Band. They are unknown in the states even though they played at Woodstock.


Takes me back. Listened to Keef Hartley since the late '60s. Check out the 'Halfbreed' 'The Battle of Northwest Six' and 'The Time is Near' albums Some great vocals by Millar Anderson backed up by some great musicians. Another band that was championed by the late John Peel..RiP


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

Mal Waldron Quintet: Hard Talk. What I would call driving Jazz. Deffo not for 30mph limits; Nat king Cole for that!


----------



## chaisest (2 mo ago)

listening to the Keef Hartley Band.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Recently, the score to No Time To Die, Field Of Dreams and allot of them 80s synthware on YouTube. 👍


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Astronaut Ape

Favourite tracks include Floating in the Sky, Sakura, Azure Sky.


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Boz Scaggs, 'Silk Degrees' on way home from work. Classic Album


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

The Cult painted on your heart.


----------



## entonyyyyy (23 d ago)

new album Arctic Monkeys


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

300 Rise Of An Empire soundtrack.


----------



## Sydney Holmes (17 d ago)

I really love Nirvana and AC/DC. These are the most legendary and talented groups!


----------



## Boshy (16 d ago)

London grammar,s album - California Soil, 

just great driving music


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

I'm listening to the score of the movie Hostiles by Max Richter. 👍


----------



## Melodie1 (9 d ago)

Varies depending on mood, but I'm a Queen, Genesis kind of girl


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Listened to a few Kim Wilde songs today. 👍


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Little bit of the Smurfs and the Wombles for me


----------

